
Wanted urgently: People who know COBOL so states can process unemployment claims - reddotX
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/08/business/coronavirus-cobol-programmers-new-jersey-trnd/index.html
======
simonblack
Some of us know COBOL but .....

A. We're retired and too old to bother going back to work.

B. We're living elsewhere, so not on hand. And we don't feel like working from
home.

C. But mainly, it's been so many years since we actually worked with COBOL
that it would take us quite a while to get back to speed.

Having said all of that, I must admit that I liked programming in COBOL. Yes,
there was a lot of writing but it was easy to read, review and understand
later. And I retained a lot of programming policies from my COBOL days that I
used later in programming other languages.

